# The Persecution of Owning a GSD-RANT



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm sick of this hypocritical, two-faced mantra of Austin being "Top 2 Dog Friendliest Places in America." We're number 2 behind Portland. BIG EFFING DEAL. We are stared at, people deliberately walk away from us (yay- I do like that), and belittled for owning an "aggressive breed" dog. I couldn't give two craps about it. What hurts me, and I'm glad my GSD can't hear the words, is that they treat him like the biggest POS ever. They say he "doesn't belong at the apartment complex." Mind you, we signed the lease with him at our feet in the mgmt. office, there are 3 other PB GSDs in the complex, and several mixes. Small apartment community, maybe 120 units total. We also have a small dog park with an unspoken rule that if someone's in there, you wait your turn.

Three months ago, the Bub was off-leash splashing around in his baby pool out back and we got reported for having our GSD off leash. Then came the notice from management "We have had several complaints about you blah blah blah keep dog on a leash at all times except for the off leash dog area." I KNOW OF AND REGULARLY SEE AT LEAST 5 PEOPLE IN THIS COMPLEX WHO DO NOT USE LEASHES- including a husky that tried to maul Buggi's face off two weeks ago while we were on a walk. I didn't report it- no bites, and Buggi could have finished it if he wanted to, although I was able to get myself between the two before anything could happen. It was the owner's fault not the husky's.

Ever since that notice, we've kept him on a leash 100% of the time except for our little off leash dog park where one family at a time comes and goes and we all take turns... nobody likes it when their dogs socialize with other dogs, so that's why everyone goes one at a time. Hypocrites.

Fast forward to last night around 10pm. We've got our dogs hanging in the dog park at the complex, just us, as everyone takes turns using it. This guy and his lab come storming up, and I mean storming to the side of the fence, not the gate. I say calmly "I'd advise against that," as he's about 10 feet from the fence with Buggi ferociously barking out of reaction (this dude was imposing and had the crazy eyes). The guy KEEPS COMING UP toward the fence, then right against it staring me down with Buggi continuing to ferociously bark and I say, "That is not very intelligent." The guy snaps his stare and storms off calling "Hey Daisy get my cell phone." I think he's going to call the cops which would be fine with me- we have done absolutely nothing wrong.

He STORMS BACK with the crazy look in his eyes and starts yelling at me for calling him stupid. Are you kidding me? So Buggi starts barking viciously again, this guy comes back up to the fence yelling and screaming at me for calling him stupid, I'm informing him that what I said was "That is not intelligent, which is not the same thing as calling you stupid." The kicker is, he goes, "I WORK AT THE DOG RANCH, AND I KNOW DOGS, YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO CALLING ME STUPID YOU @)#*$&(#)$& #@#()(#@*$!" To which I calmy reply, "Well if you work at a dog place, you of all people should know better than to approach storming up to a German Shepherd late at night, and then do it again only to yell at its owner." He continues to cuss and scream at me, blah blah blah.

We'll get reported to the complex today. He took a picture of my license plate which is fine. I never registered my new car or plates with the complex lol but I see that dude walking his dog all the time. He must be too stupid to realize that I AM THE ONLY PERSON IN THE COMPLEX WITH THE I LOVE MY GERMAN SHEPHERD MAGNET ON THE BACK OF MY CAR AND I PARK IN FRONT OF MY UNIT. The guy is an idiot, ruined my night, and now I'll get to go play he said/he said with the complex management today.

All for waiting until a random time late at night to take my dog to get a little bit more exercise at this small, decent, fenced in dog park in our complex where everyone takes their turn.

Sorry for the rant. Just needed to vent.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you have your cell phone with you? I would have simply held it up while hitting 911 and hold your finger over the send button so he can see it. If that doesn't stop him hit the button and put it on speaker as you request police assistance as you're being harassed and threatened.

While waiting for the police to show up if the person isn't intelligent enough to take off, take video proof of him yelling and threatening you with you not antagonizing or responding in any way to him. Pretty hard for him to build a case against you when you have evidence to the contrary, that evidence might be enough to have a complaint against him filed and maybe even evicted.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Shade said:


> Did you have your cell phone with you? I would have simply held it up while hitting 911 and hold your finger over the send button so he can see it. If that doesn't stop him hit the button and put it on speaker as you request police assistance as you're being harassed and threatened.
> 
> While waiting for the police to show up if the person isn't intelligent enough to take off, take video proof of him yelling and threatening you with you not antagonizing or responding in any way to him. Pretty hard for him to build a case against you when you have evidence to the contrary, that evidence might be enough to have a complaint against him filed and maybe even evicted.


This is very good advice. I would keep the smart phone handy if you have one, at least a regular cell so his ranting could be overheard by a 911 operator. What he did is considered assault, even though it was verbal. You never know when you might run into this man again so be very careful when you are out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It sounds like your problems revolve around this specific apartment complex instead of the entire city you live in. Would moving somewhere else be an option? Maybe a home or a split family home where there's less rules and crazy people around?


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

All good advice. Thanks. I didn't have my phone on me- didn't think I needed it, but now I will keep it on me for this very reason.

There are a lot of great people in this complex, as usually the case, a few bad apples can spoil the bushel.

It's not just the complex. We see it everywhere we go- no "aggressive" breeds allowed at restaurants, the people crossing the street observation and staring and telling us we shouldn't have an "aggressive" dog happens whenever we're out and about. Other GSD owners in Austin have experienced similar circumstances. You know it's bad when pit bulls have a better reputation than German Shepherds here.

The same thing happened at the last complex which is why we moved out. People were shaming us for having a Shepherd. Mind you, three weeks before we moved in at the old apartment building, a pit literally decapitated a Yorkie.

We would so desperately like to live in a duplex or rental, but there are about 35 reasons why we're in an apartment complex. Again, most people at this complex are genuine, kind folks, all the way down the old lady that drives me crazy because she feeds the feral cats by putting cat food under her PT Cruiser. This crazy guy, and then one other person at the complex are the ones that are ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Must be your area. I'm far from Texas, but I get nothing but compliments about my dogs when I'm out with them. Everyone either just loves the breed because they're so smart or they grew up with German Shepherds. If i had a nickel for every time I heard someone say they grew up with the breed. I don't think I've ever heard one negative comment about the breed from anyone ever around here.

When you live in an apartment complex, you have to follow their rules. They probably do it because of their insurance. Too much of a liability to have dogs off leash and just running around, so I can understand the leash rules. Just try your best to follow them if you want to stay or you can always break a few and get evicted if you want to get out of the lease.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Must be your area. I'm far from Texas, but I get nothing but compliments about my dogs when I'm out with them. Everyone either just loves the breed because they're so smart or they grew up with German Shepherds. If i had a nickel for every time I heard someone say they grew up with the breed. I don't think I've ever heard one negative comment about the breed from anyone ever around here.
> 
> When you live in an apartment complex, you have to follow their rules. They probably do it because of their insurance. Too much of a liability to have dogs off leash and just running around, so I can understand the leash rules. Just try your best to follow them if you want to stay or you can always break a few and get evicted if you want to get out of the lease.



Funny you say that- anytime we're at training, people absolutely gush over him. The real dog people understand, and compliment Buggi a lot.

Then there are all the people who ask, "Oh, does he have bad hips? His back is slanted, he must have bad hips." If I had a dollar for every time I've had to answer that question, I could make a couple car payments with it.

We abide. I don't want to give the breed an even worse reputation here. The last complex was charging us an extra $200/month for having an "aggressive breed" dog. A year of that was enough. I also don't want an eviction notice on my record because it'll be a few years before we get a house to call home. Just started the second year at this place. It's two minutes from two BEAUTIFUL 10 mile hiking trails that we are frequently on, an awesome swimming hole for the dogs off a limestone shelf, plus the Balcones Canyonlands is my backyard which I get access to for "geological purposes." It's a closed preserve that's almost 36,000 acres.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting (in a sad way) as Austin is in the news and on facebook a lot lately for police shooting dogs....heard there have been some small demonstrations of late regarding this. Perhaps when the "Dog friendly" designation is given how breeds like GSDs, Rotties and such are treated in addition to PD policies regarding non emergency interactions with dogs should be taken into account.

Sorry you're getting this reaction. I have to say that around here if people are afraid of GSDs they just leave me and my dogs alone but most people want to pet my dogs and say very kind and positive things about them and GSDs.

One suggestion, if your dog is social and friendly, when out and about try putting a vest on him with "I'm friendly Ask to Pet" type patches.

A lot of people have reported good results with vests like this. If it takes the edge off of some negativity you get it may be worth a try.


----------



## TATTOO&MONEY (Aug 9, 2013)

Buggibub said:


> I'm sick of this hypocritical, two-faced mantra of Austin being "Top 2 Dog Friendliest Places in America." We're number 2 behind Portland. BIG EFFING DEAL. We are stared at, people deliberately walk away from us (yay- I do like that), and belittled for owning an "aggressive breed" dog. I couldn't give two craps about it. What hurts me, and I'm glad my GSD can't hear the words, is that they treat him like the biggest POS ever. They say he "doesn't belong at the apartment complex." Mind you, we signed the lease with him at our feet in the mgmt. office, there are 3 other PB GSDs in the complex, and several mixes. Small apartment community, maybe 120 units total. We also have a small dog park with an unspoken rule that if someone's in there, you wait your turn.
> 
> Three months ago, the Bub was off-leash splashing around in his baby pool out back and we got reported for having our GSD off leash. Then came the notice from management "We have had several complaints about you blah blah blah keep dog on a leash at all times except for the off leash dog area." I KNOW OF AND REGULARLY SEE AT LEAST 5 PEOPLE IN THIS COMPLEX WHO DO NOT USE LEASHES- including a husky that tried to maul Buggi's face off two weeks ago while we were on a walk. I didn't report it- no bites, and Buggi could have finished it if he wanted to, although I was able to get myself between the two before anything could happen. It was the owner's fault not the husky's.
> 
> ...


 I can understand about the no off-leash rule, and the only reason that dumb dude storming toward you and your GSD is because he knows the fence will protect him. I bet he would approach you like he did without the fence.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I hope you took the time to file a complaint against the "dumb dude" harassing you, using obscene language, while you were using the dog park, allowing your boy off lead, per your complex's rules/regulations.


----------



## battleborn (Jan 23, 2013)

Just document it, like others already said. If you can get enough solid proof of his behavior (video ideally) and he continues it, the complex management doesn't even matter as you can file for a restraining order.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

1 - Austin is not Texas. It's a California colony that needs to be relocated back to California.

2 - Report the incident with the Apartment Management and police. You felt threatened by the person's behavior and were in fear for your safety. Yelling at people in that fashion is a disorderly conduct ticket. A misdemeanor, but still.

3 - Move. Distance from disorder

4 - Go Pros, Drift HDs, your cellphone's camera - they're your friend. Person starts behaving in this fashion pop out your cell phone and start recording. Witness for the prosecution and all.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sorry this is happening to you, sucks when people are complete jerks. Like others have said, document document, document, that way is less he said/she said since there is evidence to back you up.

I have the same (kinda) issues with my family. They've always had stock and hunting breeds (mostly border collies and labs) and have no idea why I love GSDs. Doesn't help that my last 3 all had social issues of some sort (pacing, worrying, separation anxiety, ect) and didn't exactly show how awesome the breed is around them. 

I have hopes with my current pup: he isn't a rescue, is very calm and mellow, and so far has my ideal temperament and attitude. There is a part of me that wants to train him to retrieve and herd, just so I can go to the sheepdog trails and blow Dad's mind away (its a german SHEPHERD for crying out loud), then go hunting with my brother. Hubby says my competitiveness/insistence on being right is getting out of hand. 

You may never change their minds, but you can stay calm, cool, and show the world how awesome the breed by showing their intelligence and training.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Buggibub said:


> All good advice. Thanks. I didn't have my phone on me- didn't think I needed it, but now I will keep it on me for this very reason.
> 
> There are a lot of great people in this complex, as usually the case, a few bad apples can spoil the bushel.
> 
> ...


 
Every living area seems to have those kind of people. Generaly around my area, most people love Cruz. I haven't had any to mind avoid us because of him being a GSD. It's just the opposite. He got mistaken for a Rotti again last weekend at Petco. But what are ya gonna do? They mean well.

As far as the guy with the lab, the cell phone and dialing 911 with it on speaker is a slick intelligent move! Thats what I'd do with him from now on. Some people just can't cope, thats all.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

The problem is that you are living in one of the big four, Austin, Houston, Dallas, and San Antonio. I can only speculate at what causes people to behave like this in dense cities, however, that is outside of scope. I can't agree enough, keep 911 in your emergency contacts so you don't have to waste time unlocking your phone.

If you can handle a long commute then I recommend seeking out homes in a rural country side community. The land and houses are cheaper, the people are friendlier, and the yards are much bigger. You may be able to find something sooner than you planned if you don't want a big house ex, $80,000+.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We talked to management yesterday and reviewed the pet policy. We were not outside our rights as pet owners with how we handled the situation in our complex. 

Filed a complaint against the guy and also found out he is living with his sister who also has two dogs- so they have 3 dogs living in one apartment. Lease agreement only allows for two dogs. I don't want them to lose their apartment because of that, as I do have some compassion. 

Kristen and I have worked what I'll say next time we are in that sort of situation, and we will always have our phones on us. 

We already are kind of in a rural area of Austin up in the Hills, but I gently keep pushing for something more rural. She isn't sure if Austin is her final destination location because she's looking to go to grad school next fall. If that's the case, the boys and I will move to Lake Country and find a small cabin with some acreage and wait it out. Hey, who wouldn't wanna come home to visit their dogs in the middle of the hills with a sunset over the Lake every night   


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

rgrey said:


> I'm sorry this is happening to you, sucks when people are complete jerks. Like others have said, document document, document, that way is less he said/she said since there is evidence to back you up.
> 
> I have the same (kinda) issues with my family. They've always had stock and hunting breeds (mostly border collies and labs) and have no idea why I love GSDs. Doesn't help that my last 3 all had social issues of some sort (pacing, worrying, separation anxiety, ect) and didn't exactly show how awesome the breed is around them.
> 
> ...


I. FEEL. YOU. Buggi is ASL who got removed from potential breeding for weak temperament. I "rescued" him and have tackled everything head on. My dog is my life. My family is pretty patient with him and adore him because of what he means to me and how he kept me from spiraling out of control for about 18 months until Kristen came around. 

I don't think I will rescue next time around. I need a shepherd with more drive for scent work/ wilderness rescue. But nothing can ever replace Buggi. I can't stress how much he means to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Arc said:


> The problem is that you are living in one of the big four, Austin, Houston, Dallas, and San Antonio. I can only speculate at what causes people to behave like this in dense cities, however, that is outside of scope.
> 
> If you can handle a long commute then I recommend seeking out homes in a rural country side community. The land and houses are cheaper, the people are friendlier, and the yards are much bigger. You may be able to find something sooner than you planned if you don't want a big house ex, $80,000+.


I live almost smack dab in the middle of Houston, and I've never had an issue with people freaking out about my GSD. My neighborhood is full of dogs of all shapes and sizes, and all of us do our best to get along. So don't assume this is a dense city thing. 

I think the OP just has the misfortune to rent an apartment in a complex with a few nasty busybodies who have nothing better to do than start crap. I'll bet a few other tenants are getting harassed for minor "infractions" as well. 

Country people can be just as crazy, with the added bonus of having plenty of space to hide the evidence if they decide to just kill your dog instead of complain about it. (a.k.a. "shoot, shovel, and shut up")

Also, good luck finding land/a house outside of Austin in the very desirable Hill Country for less than 80K.


----------



## Arc (Aug 3, 2013)

By long commute, I mean 80-100 mile drive into town for work. I may be mistaken but I think you are referring to countryside just outside of Austin, yes, its that land is going to be expensive because its still close to the city, especially if its "very desirable".

I believe the asking price was $80,000 for a modest two story home just a few years ago, which is why I listed it as a reference. Its been close to or a little over a year since I went home so bear with me on prices. My first Google search brought up a few places near by. Keep in mind, its 80 miles commute into Houston from here and I would advise the same distance from Austin in a small old town.

78945 Real Estate - La Grange, TX 78945 Homes for Sale - realtor.com®
Here is a map link to one of the sub $50,000 places.
https://maps.google.com.sg/maps?oe=...F-8&ei=WyIXUsDiIYSTrgfJwoCADA&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg

Not to be rude but I probably should have said made it clear how far in the sticks of nowhere I meant and overemphasized small house.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

Aw LaGrange is a dump. There's affordable stuff closer to the lake w acreage. Just don't know where we'll be in a couple years since K Is looking at grad school programs. If she has to move, dogs and I will stay in Austin, but get a little casita w/acreage and everything will be copacetic 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Austin. . . . . .*

Austin, TX. You could have stopped right there.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

I love Austin. I dislike some of the people and hate the traffic. Everything else is great. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I lived in an apartment for a while with my boy...and its quite normal to get "looks" from people. I looked at it as more respect than prejudice. Personally...when I see a large dog and even if its a GSD (that I don't know), I give that dog the space it needs. I don't make comments (as I'm usually walking a GSD) but I think our dogs definitely deserve the respect they've gained from decades of work.

I'm kind of confused about the whole dog park situation...now that its been found out that the guy isn't supposed to be there that's fine...but the thing I've learned about "unwritten rules" is that you don't have to follow them. So you "commandeering" the dog park and thinking its yours to use...isn't the greatest thing in the world (especially in an apartment complex).

I also don't get why you get all upset about people thinking your dog is aggressive, while telling us a story about your dog barking his head off at an approaching person...if I was walking up to your dog, and it was doing that, I would think you have an aggressive dog.

I'm not saying you, or your dog, were in the wrong. But I'm just trying to point out what it looks like from the outside. You have issues with people making comments...but yet you don't find an issue with your dog barking its head off and acting aggressively towards other dogs/people. And now that I have a yard...my dog does bark at other dogs so I don't find an issue with it (as long as you can tell him to stop), but I also don't rant about how people aren't friendly towards my dog/breed.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I lived in an apartment for a while with my boy...and its quite normal to get "looks" from people. I looked at it as more respect than prejudice. Personally...when I see a large dog and even if its a GSD (that I don't know), I give that dog the space it needs. I don't make comments (as I'm usually walking a GSD) but I think our dogs definitely deserve the respect they've gained from decades of work.
> 
> I'm kind of confused about the whole dog park situation...now that its been found out that the guy isn't supposed to be there that's fine...but the thing I've learned about "unwritten rules" is that you don't have to follow them. So you "commandeering" the dog park and thinking its yours to use...isn't the greatest thing in the world (especially in an apartment complex).
> 
> ...


Ah where to start. 

-We weren't "commandeering it." We go at non-peak hours so that our dogs get it to themselves. I'm not big on dog parks. This is more like a fenced in backyard with about .5 acres to romp around. The people with dogs here will literally sit approximately 30 yds away at a picnic table and wait for whoever is in the park to leave. It's like everybody thinks everybody else's dog is a leper. We wait just like everyone else. This poop face dude didn't think we lived at the complex (as we came to find out the next day) and thought it was his mission to kick us out and be a jerk in the process. My GSD sensed his aggression and reacted accordingly. I am not faulting my dog on this. 

-The guy was on the warpath as we found out, and was trying to stick his hand through the fence. The last thing I want is my agitated and FA dog to bite someone who is trying to get bitten. Who sticks their hand through a fence when a GSD or any dog for that matter is riled up? We go at weird hours because we try to keep from setting out dog up for failure. Yet another reason why I will defend my dog if it kills me. 

-I do take issue with my dog being FA. I rescued him. It's not like I asked for my dog to be FA, but we tackle the issue head on. It's not his fault. Again, I will defend my dog 'til it kills me. 

-I despise the two faces approach toward being "dog friendly." It's more like an overwhelming majority of people in Austin, and I can say this with relative certainty as I used to work weekends at a LPS chain, only like small dogs, labs, retrievers, and mutts. Any dog that has the "aggressive" label ie PB, dob, rot, GSD, cane corso, etc gets the shaft. People will go out of their way to complain to get you kicked out. Coffee on a Saturday with your GSD? Forget it. Someone will complain and you'll get asked to leave. Trying to eat outside? Forget that, you'll get asked to leave. It's so irritating and frustrating. Would I ever consider owning a different breed? ABSOLUTELY NOT. 

-So when you are persecuted for owning a GSD and are constantly reminded of it every time you want to take your dog somewhere, it builds up. I hit my breaking point last Friday night. Kept my cool, but needed to vent here with people who know what I am going through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

See the way I've always read those studies is more about the businesses and amenities available for dogs and their owners rather than the actual people. I can guarantee you that if you took the opinions of a wide range of people in different areas, they would generally have the same outlook on dogs and different dog breeds. I figure dog friendly city means plenty of dog parks, plenty of dog training facilities, plenty of restaurants that allow you to have your dog with you, things like that. Not the general feeling of the citizens towards a breed...first that would be hard to gauge, and second I believe you'd see it be almost the same across the board in any area.

The part about you getting asked to leave a restaurant or a coffee shop...unless its stated they allow dogs, they can ask you to leave. But if I was sitting somewhere with my GSD, and there was another dog there of breed x, and I was the only one asked to leave, you'd definitely see a police officer there to document the incident and then there would be a discrimination suit over their "dog policy."

And I understand your POV on the dog park area...but say someone new moves in and doesn't realize there is this rule? What do you do? I have a very friendly GSD, and I would enter that area without a second thought no matter who is in there. If you have a fear aggressive dog...and he's in a public area like that...I'd probably think bad of you as well as you're putting my dog in danger. Again...if the rule was posted "one dog owner at a time"...feel free to use it alone and bring your dog in there. But as it's an unspoken rule...it can easily be broken unknowingly and the truth is, YOU standing there telling ME that I shouldn't use an area of the apartment complex that I have just as much right as you to use, doesn't really fly well with most people.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

martemchik said:


> See the way I've always read those studies is more about the businesses and amenities available for dogs and their owners rather than the actual people. I can guarantee you that if you took the opinions of a wide range of people in different areas, they would generally have the same outlook on dogs and different dog breeds. I figure dog friendly city means plenty of dog parks, plenty of dog training facilities, plenty of restaurants that allow you to have your dog with you, things like that. Not the general feeling of the citizens towards a breed...first that would be hard to gauge, and second I believe you'd see it be almost the same across the board in any area.
> 
> The part about you getting asked to leave a restaurant or a coffee shop...unless its stated they allow dogs, they can ask you to leave. But if I was sitting somewhere with my GSD, and there was another dog there of breed x, and I was the only one asked to leave, you'd definitely see a police officer there to document the incident and then there would be a discrimination suit over their "dog policy."
> 
> And I understand your POV on the dog park area...but say someone new moves in and doesn't realize there is this rule? What do you do? I have a very friendly GSD, and I would enter that area without a second thought no matter who is in there. If you have a fear aggressive dog...and he's in a public area like that...I'd probably think bad of you as well as you're putting my dog in danger. Again...if the rule was posted "one dog owner at a time"...feel free to use it alone and bring your dog in there. But as it's an unspoken rule...it can easily be broken unknowingly and the truth is, YOU standing there telling ME that I shouldn't use an area of the apartment complex that I have just as much right as you to use, doesn't really fly well with most people.


There are a lot of dog parks here, and there are a lot of businesses that pride themselves on being dog friendly. I took my dogs with me when I bought my new car (Round Rock Honda is dog friendly and everyone there loved them). We have been asked to leave by a couple businesses. I totally agree that it's discrimination, especially when the businesses don't have any notifications indicative of what breeds are/aren't allowed. 

The guy wasn't trying to go in the dog park. He came over to the side, which is about 60 feet and a 90 degree angle plus another 30 feet from the gate. He had no intention whatsoever of coming in. He solely came over to give me crap. We found out the next day from mgmt that he didn't think we lived in the complex which is weird. Dude's lived there longer than us and he sees us all the time- whatever. 

We strive to find a balance with letting our GSD have a normal, good life. His FA is so narrowly focused that we have a pretty good grasp on it. The problem with last Friday was a culmination of the following:

--The guy came from behind a cedar grove and trash dumpster in his approach, which didn't give me, my GSD, or my girlfriend enough time to react; and
--My GSD is almost 8 years old and doesn't have very good night vision anymore. Had either my girlfriend or myself seen this guy from farther than 20 feet, the whole situation would have been avoided. The guy was intentionally creeping;
-- I never told him he couldn't come in to utilize the facility. He didn't want to come in. His only purpose to approach us was to provoke some sort of BS. I kept calm about it all, never let myself get visually or audibly out of control. 

In the future, all I am going to say is, "Hey hang on, give me a sec and I'll get my dog out of here for ya," as an olive branch to whoever wants to use the area. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

